# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Pomacanthus imperator Juvenile

## Timo

Emperor Angelfish - common name

This is my new angel fish its very small about 3cm and has a large amount of rings for such a small Emperor;



These fish look very different in juvenile colouration to adult see the picture below for the dramatic change;



Some videos of some in the sea
http://www.oceanfootage.com/stockfoo...ror_Angel_Fish

----------


## kevy21

wow if i saw them in a tank together as adult and child i would never even guess they wre the same breed!

they are really nice as young and adult fish, how long does it take for them to "change" into there adult state

im guessing there marine fish so ill never have the pleasure of watching them change i bet it amazing keep us posted with pics

----------


## Timo

The time of change differs from fish to fish but when they start to change it normally takes a full season. I had a blue face angel change in under a year from juvenile to adult. Some half change then stop for a bit then start changing again looking very odd;

----------


## kevy21

so is pic 1 and 3 your fish?

cause if so you can already see some change it must be a great thing to watch over time

do any other fish perform this "change" or "morph"

----------


## Timo

The pic in the very 1st post is my fish. I only got him this week on Tuesday so he needs to get a lot larger before any slight change will happen. It depends how fast he grows. I expect him to double his size in about 3 months then his growth will slow down a bit. Its a very slow process and dont expect to see anything this year, mabye next year he might start to change.

With a bit of luck i will keep you posted with new pic from time to time.

----------


## kevy21

still even tho it will take awhile still will be ret to watch over time

so is this the only fish to do this i think its great i no all fish change a little from fry to adults but this is some amazing change

----------


## Timo

Most marine angels change colour from juvenile to adult, this is one of the most dramatic though.

There is lots to read about them here;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marine_angelfish

----------


## kevy21

cool!  good link timo

i really like the look of the queen angel

SORRY FOR THE BIG PIC i dont no how to resize :P

----------


## Timo

The queen angelfish is also different when juvinile.

----------


## Timo

Update:

Managed to get a pic of my imperator yesterday in a simaler pose to the first day i got him. Now i would say he is just over 10cm and getting bigger every day :O.

You can see the changes;

----------


## Timo



----------


## Timo



----------


## djprincessx

Wow, I really wish I had the money to do marine. And the experience *LOL* That is a beautiful fish. I always look at the marine fish at Petco and dream. Hopefully, one day, I will have a beautiful marine tank. And they are making it alot easier to  maintain marine tanks now a days. You can buy the salt water already ready from Petco. Pretty amazing. Good luck Timo!

----------


## Timo

He has even change more since I took them pictures, lots more yellow to him. When the sun shines in the tank during the morning the colours are stunning.

----------

